# Gibbs, Honey and Finn (NFC's)



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

Some pics from tonight of 3 of my guys

Finn and Gibbs are 6 1/2 months now with Honey 5 1/2 months

Finn

























Gibbs

























Honey

















Thank you for looking


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

Cute cats and quite big


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

I do like Finn he is such a handsome boy. My goodness they look big, especially Gibbs. I think they dwarf my dainty year old Kyrre though they are half his age. Kalle is much bigger than his brother though.


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

sooo beautiful


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

gorgeous


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Beautiful cats :thumbup: And so big


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

good lord what breeder did you get your wegies from.
to think they have another 3 1/2 years growing to do as well.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh my, they are cute giants! How much do they weigh??


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

WoW They are fabulous:001_wub:


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Gibbs is only 6 months old?!!? Wow!


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

oh my, they are beauties, i love finn cos hes so much like my fluffy i had years ago, still miss him. 
he is absolutely huge. never seen such a large car.
ive just put some photos of my two from years ago on merenwenragos cat photo thread of of his two kitties, please look and tell me what you think.
michelle xx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :drool::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: fantastic


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your very kind comments 

I guess they are kinda big but when you live with them you just don't see it as much - i know the breeders are both very happy with their cats and how they are doing which is great.

4 of them are off to MK Winners Show this Sunday so i hope the judges like them as much as you guys o on here - fingers crossed


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Wow !! Awesome cats or should that be kittens ?? I dont know anything about cats, although I do have 4 of my own.... They live outside 24/7 and are here to do a job although they do like cuddles..... What breed of cats are these beauties ? They are or certainly look a huge breed of cat !!!! Or is it that you may be a midget !!!!!!! lol.... Good luck at the show.... Pamx


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

pamela Renfrew said:


> Wow !! Awesome cats or should that be kittens ?? I dont know anything about cats, although I do have 4 of my own.... They live outside 24/7 and are here to do a job although they do like cuddles..... What breed of cats are these beauties ? They are or certainly look a huge breed of cat !!!! Or is it that you may be a midget !!!!!!! lol.... Good luck at the show.... Pamx


Thank you

LOL thats my mum holding them, i look even worse when i do it

this was taken a few Months back of Annabelle our eldest cat and although i am not stretching her as she should be for the breed you can see how big she is










They are all norwegian forest cats and the breed is a large breed of cat. Mine prefer to be outside 24/7 and spend most of their time in the garden (it is cat fenced in so they can't get out) hunting anything that moves. So far they have had birds, frogs and mice


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

of course they have a long body and i hold mine like this although i dont show them, i dont think they would appreicate it.
do you breed?


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are just too amazing for words


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

jenny armour said:


> of course they have a long body and i hold mine like this although i dont show them, i dont think they would appreicate it.
> do you breed?


No we don't breed but we do have two cats that were bought as breeding queens. With help from both our breeders in the future we may possibly breed yes but right now they are all just pets


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

its always interesting to know for future reference


----------

